# Der Aufstieg Isengarts am 27.09.2011



## Wizzkid (7. Juni 2011)

Heute wurde der offizielle Termin für den _Aufstieg Isengarts_ bekannt gegeben: *27.09.2011*!

Hier der Link zur offiziellen Seite.

Es wird drei Versionen geben:

Standard Edition
Helden Edition
Holt-euch-alles-Edition*
*inkl. Pferd und passender Zierwerksrüstung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Alle *drei Reittiere* im Stil der Rohirrim mit einer Decke & einem Symbol in den Farben grün, rot und weiß
> Alle *drei Sets* passenden Zierwerks im Stil der Rohirrim in den Farben grün, rot und weiß
> Ein Titel - Wächter des Isen im Spiel
> Zugriff auf das Aufgabenbündel 'Weg der Gefährten' inklusive der Trollhöhen, Eregion, Lothlórien und Moria sowie dem Aufgabenbündel 'Düsterwald' als Spezialbonus.
> ...


----------



## Teal (7. Juni 2011)

hiho!
Hier noch der Trailer:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WR9G9RtxJFI[/youtube]

Eine Frage hätte ich aber dennoch:
Da ich im Internet bisher nur einige z. T. widersprüchliche Infos dazu finde:

Wenn ich mir das Paket jetzt vorbestelle (Link), kann ich es dann auch ganz normal über PayPal (Lastschrift) zahlen, oder muss wirklich Guthaben auf dem PayPal-Konto sein, damit das klappt?


----------



## Wizzkid (7. Juni 2011)

Teal schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das Paket jetzt vorbestelle (Link), kann ich es dann auch ganz normal über PayPal (Lastschrift) zahlen, oder muss wirklich Guthaben auf dem PayPal-Konto sein, damit das klappt?


Die Bonus-Punkte konnte ich nur über PayPal mit Guthaben holen.
Probiers halt einfach mal aus, bis zum 27.09. ist ja noch etwas Zeit, um Dein Guthaben bei PayPal zu füllen :-)

Auf jeden Fall kann man sich Isengart mit *PayPal*, *Click and Buy* oder natürlich *Kreditkarte* vorbestellen.


----------



## Teal (7. Juni 2011)

Habs nun ohne Guthaben versucht und scheint beklappt zu haben. Warum die allerdings den Code in WEISS auf WEISSEM Grund posten, ist mir ein Rätsel... ;-)

Nachtrag: Legendary Edition, da ich kein LTA habe und derzeit ab und an nur als Premium spiele. MoM und DW waren schon auf dem Account drauf, nur einige Gebiete haben gefehlt, aber die gab es nun ja in genau jener Edition. Kostenpunkt: ~35 Euro bei Zahlung in USD per PayPal:



> You have successfully upgraded your subscription! Thank you for your patience while we process your request. Changes to your subscription may take up to one hour to be processed. You may not be able to log into the game or forums during this time.
> 
> You have activated The Lord of the Rings Online&#8482;: Rise of Isengard &#8482; Pre-Order. As soon as you log into the game, your characters will have access to:
> 
> ...


----------



## Telkir (7. Juni 2011)

Gna, ich brauch die ganzen Gebiete nicht. Und nur für die Auswahl der drei Reittiere/Rüstungssets werde ich doch nicht 10 US-Dollar mehr löhnen. Oder doch? Gna.


----------



## Teal (7. Juni 2011)

Telkir schrieb:


> Gna, ich brauch die ganzen Gebiete nicht. Und nur für die Auswahl der drei Reittiere/Rüstungssets werde ich doch nicht 10 US-Dollar mehr löhnen. Oder doch? Gna.


Falls nicht geht es Dir wie dem Flo mit der MoM-PreOrder-Ziege...


----------



## Wizzkid (7. Juni 2011)

Telkir schrieb:


> Gna, ich brauch die ganzen Gebiete nicht. Und nur für die Auswahl der drei Reittiere/Rüstungssets werde ich doch nicht 10 US-Dollar mehr löhnen. Oder doch? Gna.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du willst alle drei Reittiere...
Du willst alle drei Zierwerks-Rüstungen...
Du willst die dazu passenden Umhänge...

*Nachtrag:*
Habe gerade über Click and Buy 36,37 Euro bezahlt für die Pre-Order - Kaufwährung in US-Dollar angewählt, dann ging es - 8,62&#8364; gespart.

*Der Product-Key für Isengart-Vorbesteller steht auf der letzten Seite (über Hinweis: logge Dich in dein Turbine-Konto ein) als weisser Text auf weissem Grund!
Er steht auch noch einmal in der Bestätigungs-Mail von DigitalRiver* (über die läuft die Zahlung).*
*


----------



## Telkir (7. Juni 2011)

Wizzkid schrieb:


> Habe gerade über Click and Buy 36,37 Euro bezahlt für die Pre-Order - Kaufwährung in US-Dollar angewählt, dann ging es.


Ja, sehr erfreulich, dass man in US-Dollar zahlen darf und anstatt 35 Euro 28 Euro zahlen kann. Und nein, ich habe mich nach langem Hin und Her lediglich für das grüne Reittier entschieden. Man muss sich auch einfach mal zusammennehmen können. Das neue Bass-Equipment hat diesen Monat schon ein zu großes Loch in die Goldreserven gerissen.


EDIT: AHHHHH! Sie haben das weiße Reittier und die weiße Rüstung geliefert! *schreibt Support-Mail*


----------



## jeef (7. Juni 2011)

Hm mal gucken aber wohl eher nicht  bissel teuer für nix brauchbares


----------



## Magogan (7. Juni 2011)

Der Trailer ist ja mal schrecklich, wer hat den Sprecher eingestellt? -.- Naja, dann ist Saruman halt Russe!


----------



## Vetaro (7. Juni 2011)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Beitrag #1 gekürzt auf alles was interessant ist:  



> 25 % EP-Schub für alle eure Charaktere auf eurem Konto, der bis Stufe 65 anhält


[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Wegen des Trailers: Ist ja nicht so, als ob deutsches HdRO JEMALS einen gut gesprochenen Trailer gehabt hätte.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ausserdem zitiert der trailer extrem den release-trailer (mit dem hexenkönig auf dem balkon) was nicht besonders beeindruckend wirkt.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Und es klingt sehr stark nach dem burning crusade intro von wegen "Ihr wisst nicht was euch erwartet".[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Achja, und warum erwähnt der die Rohirrim und dann sind 4 leute auf pferden zu sehen? Konnten die sich die animationen für n paar weitere Reiter nicht leisten?![/font]


----------



## Wizzkid (7. Juni 2011)

Vetaro schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Wegen des Trailers: Ist ja nicht so, als ob deutsches HdRO JEMALS einen gut gesprochenen Trailer gehabt hätte.[/font]



Christopher Lee haben wir eigentlich ausgeschlossen, tippe jetzt auf John Rhys-Davies.


----------



## Covan (8. Juni 2011)

Weiß von euch jemand, ob es das wieder nur als digitalen download gibt oder auch mit Box? 
Über die Vorbestellerseite gibts ja nur digitale downloads, auch wenn oben das Bild von der Box abgebildet ist...


----------



## Telkir (8. Juni 2011)

Covan schrieb:


> Weiß von euch jemand, ob es das wieder nur als digitalen download gibt oder auch mit Box?
> Über die Vorbestellerseite gibts ja nur digitale downloads, auch wenn oben das Bild von der Box abgebildet ist...


Es gab zur Veröffentlichung der Düsterwald-Erweiterung die Aussage, dass sie es erst einmal mit dem digitalen Vertrieb versuchen wollen. Da auch die Düsterwald-Erweiterung mit einem Box-Art angekündigt wurde und dennoch ausschließlich online zu beziehen war, gehe ich davon aus, dass dies auch bei Isengart der Fall sein wird.



Telkir schrieb:


> EDIT: AHHHHH! Sie haben das weiße Reittier und die weiße Rüstung geliefert! *schreibt Support-Mail*


So, ohne die Komplett-Edition kaufen zu müssen, habe ich nun das weiße und grüne Pferd + Ausrüstung. Der Turbine-Support scheint recht schnell zu sein.


----------



## Eldahan (8. Juni 2011)

Weiß jemand wie lange die Aktion gilt. Hab gerade mein Click and buy Konto befragt, um festellen zu müssen, das die Kohle nicht mehr reicht. Überweisung auf das Konto dauert ja immer ca. 5 Werktage.


----------



## Norei (8. Juni 2011)

Bis 27.9. Da sollte die Überweisung noch rechtzeitig klappen 

Die ersten Klassenänderungen hören sich ja auch nett an. Aber ich möchte jetzt langsam mal Butter bei die Fische haben. Wenn doch nur Blizzard die Informationspolitik da machen würde, dann hätten wir täglich neue Screenshots


----------



## Vetaro (8. Juni 2011)

Oder wöchentliche ausführliche statements bzgl. ihres Gedankenprozesses, wieso sie bestimmte sachen machen oder nicht, sowie erklärungen was die sich bei etwas gedacht haben und Q&As.


----------



## Teal (8. Juni 2011)

Telkir schrieb:


> Es gab zur Veröffentlichung der Düsterwald-Erweiterung die Aussage, dass sie es erst einmal mit dem digitalen Vertrieb versuchen wollen. Da auch die Düsterwald-Erweiterung mit einem Box-Art angekündigt wurde und dennoch ausschließlich online zu beziehen war, gehe ich davon aus, dass dies auch bei Isengart der Fall sein wird.


Hier wurde es ebenfalls bereits bestätigt. Es wird KEINE Box-Version von Isengart geben!


----------



## Covan (8. Juni 2011)

Teal schrieb:


> Hier wurde es ebenfalls bereits bestätigt. Es wird KEINE Box-Version von Isengart geben!




Danke euch für eure Antworten!


----------



## Hydarnes (9. Juni 2011)

Die PreOrderSets gefallen mir persönlich sher gut, eben weil sie "realistisch" aussehen und nicht wie blitzblank polierte und makellose Rüstungen, wie wir sie aus den 60er Jahre Hollywoodfilmen kennen.

Einzig die Tatsache, dass ein Helm gefehlt hat, fand ich etwas schade, aber inzwischen hat LOTRO eine derart große Palette an Kopfbedeckungen, dass man die Lücke füllen kann. Ich habe einen Zwergenhelm des niedrigen levelbereiches genommen, entsprechend eingefärbt und jetzt laufen 2 meiner Chars so rum:

http://s7.directupload.net/images/110609/2daqfaps.jpg

Sippenintern entstand bei uns zunächst eine Diskussion, ob man denn über den Kleiderschrank alle Sets den Chars zuspielen könnte. Dann kam die Info, dass die Wahl der Farbe accountbezogen ist.

Also hat fast die komplette Sippe das Ultimate-Package geordert, zumal man bei Kreditkarten den günstigen US-Dollarpreis bezahlen kann.

Es lief alles reibungslos ab und wie gesagt: Die Sets sehen sehr gut aus. 

Einzig negativer Punkt war der Trailer auf Deutsch. Wieso spricht Saruman mit einem russischen Akzent ??? Die englische trailerausgabe ist sehr gut synchronisiert - eine Stimme, die (zumindest meinen Vorstellungen entsprechend) zu Saruman passt.

Auch kommt es vor, dass beim Turbine-Konto die PreOrder ISengart nicht aufgeführt wird. Hierzu hatte ich ein Ticket an Turbine geschrieben, das extrem schnell beantwortet wurde. Es kann zu einem Anzeigefehler kommen und dies wird gefixt, aber es spielt keine Rolle, da mit Eingabe des Codes alle rechte im System verzeichnet sind. Wer also in seinem Konto auch die entsprechende Zeile vermissen sollte, braucht sich keine Sorge zu machen.


----------



## Lethos (9. Juni 2011)

Hydarnes schrieb:


> Also hat fast die komplette Sippe das Ultimate-Package geordert, zumal man bei Kreditkarten den günstigen US-Dollarpreis bezahlen kann.



Hab ich auch gemacht, für gut 20 € unschlagbar (kleinste Version)


----------



## Gerondor aus Gondor (9. Juni 2011)

Hm im Nachhinein festgestellt das ich 5 Euro gespart habe durch das bezahlen mit "virtuellem Dollar" (Click and Buy (es muss übrigens kein Geld auf dem Account sein davor)).
Ich hoff nur das bringt keine Nachteile mit sich...?


----------



## Wizzkid (10. Juni 2011)

Gerondor schrieb:


> Hm im Nachhinein festgestellt das ich 5 Euro gespart habe durch das bezahlen mit "virtuellem Dollar"
> 
> 1. (Click and Buy (es muss übrigens kein Geld auf dem Account sein davor)).
> 
> 2. Ich hoff nur das bringt keine Nachteile mit sich...?



_Click and Buy_ zahlt für Dich/in Deinem Auftrag bei Turbine mit Dollar - sozusagen, natürlich gehen die nicht hin und legen denen Scheine auf den Tisch :-)
Die Umrechnung auf Euro, um bei Dir auf dem Konto das Geld abzubuchen erfolgt bei _Click and Buy_ intern.

1. Die Zahlung wird bei der Pre-Order über _Digital River_ abgewickelt, die sehen das nicht ganz so streng wie Turbine.
Da braucht man keine Kreditkarte oder Guthaben, die sagen sich, wenn _Click and Buy_ dafür gerade steht, dass sie ihr Geld kriegen, ok, deren Angelegenheit.
Deswegen nutzt man die ja, weil man keine Kreditkarte braucht. Turbine ist halt als US-Firma auf Kreditkarten geeicht.

2. Was meinst Du denn?
Dadurch, dass Du in Dollar bezahlt hast, sparst Du Dir die 19% MwSt. bei uns, das ist alles.
_Click and Buy_, bzw. _PayPal_ erheben nur minimale Gebühren für Auslandszahlungen in Dollar.
Es ist also günstiger, als in Euro zu zahlen.

Hoffe, das ist verständlich :-)
Ein Banker würde das sicher genauer beschreiben können.


----------



## Gerondor aus Gondor (10. Juni 2011)

Nagut die 19% machens wohl aus 
Ansonsten könnte sich Turbine ja wohl nicht erlauben bei jedem der mit Dollar bezahlt 5 Euro weniger einzunehmen... aus dem Sichwinkel habe ich es betrachtet 
Egal ich bin froh ohne höheren Aufwand anstatt 34,99 nur 29,19 Euro gezahlt zu haben xD

Und das kein Geld auf dem c&b Konto vorhanden sein muss hab ich nur erwähnt weil in einem vorherigen Post jemand geschrieben hat er hätte nicht ausreichend Geld auf seinem Konto.


----------



## Norei (10. Juni 2011)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, Turbine bekommt pro verkauftem Code den selben Betrag. Die 5€ dürfte Digital River einsacken, die haben ja die ganze Arbeit mit der "Geldwechslerei".


----------



## Wizzkid (10. Juni 2011)

Gerondor schrieb:


> Und das kein Geld auf dem c&b Konto vorhanden sein muss hab ich nur erwähnt weil in einem vorherigen Post jemand geschrieben hat er hätte nicht ausreichend Geld auf seinem Konto.



Stimmt auch, Direktzahlungen bei Turbine (Punkte, Abos) funktionieren zur Zeit nicht ohne Guthaben/Kreditkarte, soll sich wohl ändern.


----------



## Daytonaman (11. Juni 2011)

Hallo miteinander,

kann es sein das man im moment die Erweiterung nicht bestellen kann ?

Wenn ich auf Jetzt Kaufen gehe kommt ne Fehlermeldung

Danke

Edit:

oder muss ich irgendwo eine Zahlungsinformation hinterlegen das ich was einkaufen kann ?

-> Shopping Cart , your shopping cart is currently empty

Noch ein Edit:

kann es sein das es nur mit dem IE geht aber nicght mit Firefox ???


----------



## Hydarnes (11. Juni 2011)

Wizzkid schrieb:


> Stimmt auch, Direktzahlungen bei Turbine (Punkte, Abos) funktionieren zur Zeit nicht ohne Guthaben/Kreditkarte, soll sich wohl ändern.



Bist Du sicher?

Ich habe am Samstag-Abend nach der Umstellung von CM zu Turbine im Spiel den Shop eingeschaltet und konnte dort dann problemlos via PayPal Shoppunkte einkaufen. 
Da lief eine Aktion, wo man 6900 Shoppunkte für 39 Euro kaufen konnte - und wie gesagt: Via PayPal und in game über den ingame-Shop lief das problemlos ab.


----------



## Apocalyptica (13. Juni 2011)

wird man das ganze addon auch später im ingame-shop gegen pünktchen kaufen können ?
hab da noch genügend aufm konto^^


----------



## Vetaro (13. Juni 2011)

ja


----------



## Telkir (13. Juni 2011)

Apocalyptica schrieb:


> wird man das ganze addon auch später im ingame-shop gegen pünktchen kaufen können ?
> hab da noch genügend aufm konto^^


Ich gehe eher davon aus, dass sie die einzelnen Elemente (also jede Region für sich, jeden Schlachtzug/Instanz, die Stufenerhöhung, die Erhöhung der Tugenden, die Skalierung der Soldaten) separat anbieten werden und nicht als Komplettpaket im Shop. Aber das ist reine Spekulation; es würde nur der derzeitigen Shop-Mentalität folgen. Gegenteilige Aussagen Turbines sind mit Link gern gesehen.


----------



## arcangel (13. Juni 2011)

Sapience hat in irgendeinem Thread bereits bestätigt, dass Isengard auch gegen Punkte im Shop erhältlich sein wird, der Punktepreis soll sich in den Regionen von Moria und Düsterwald bewegen.


----------



## Marop (14. Juni 2011)

Ich hab da mal ne Frage.....


Ich habe mir nen Account vor 2 Tagne erstellt. F2P bisher noch nichts bezahlt. Ich bin jezt Levle 21 und denke das ich aufjedne Fall auch Moria und Düsterwald sehen möchte.

Jetzt steht ja bei der vorbestellung das das Aufgabenbündel Moria, Düsterwald, Everdim etc dabei ist.

Heisst das also wenn ich mir das Addon jetzt kaufe kann ich mir den Kauf von Moria und düsterbruch Sparen?

Und kann dann weiter auf 65 Leveln.


da das mein ersten Beitrag ist Hallo an alle


----------



## arcangel (14. Juni 2011)

kurze Antwort: jep

Willkommen in Mittelerde und viel Spass dort


----------



## Marop (14. Juni 2011)

dannn ist der Kauf von dme neuen addon ja sehr billig wenn ich sehe 45 euro.... davon nimmt ja moria und düsterbruch schon 35 euro von ab


----------



## Ilumnia (14. Juni 2011)

Hallo, 

ist denn schon bekannt, bis wann die Pre-Order Aktion laufen wird, denn diesen Monat sieht es wegen der neuen Wohnung mau auf dem Konto aus, habe bis jetzt leider noch nichts dahingehen gefunden.



Mfg Christoph


----------



## Wizzkid (14. Juni 2011)

Ilumnia schrieb:


> ist denn schon bekannt, bis wann die Pre-Order Aktion laufen wird...


Bis zum Erscheinen, steht etwas versteckt unten auf der Pre-Order-Seite, rechts neben *Vergleichen* auf *Zum Ausklappen klicken* anklicken, dann kommt:


> Bei Vorbestellung zwischen dem 6.6.2011 und *26.9.2011* gibt es die folgenden Bonusse und Gegenstände im Spiel ...


----------



## Ilumnia (14. Juni 2011)

Oke, vielen Dank


----------



## Magogan (15. Juni 2011)

Manno, ich hätte es mir ja gekauft, aber ich mag keine 25% EP-Bonus haben! =( Kann man den EP-Bonus irgendwie abschalten?


----------



## arcangel (15. Juni 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Manno, ich hätte es mir ja gekauft, aber ich mag keine 25% EP-Bonus haben! =( Kann man den EP-Bonus irgendwie abschalten?



der EP Bonus ist ein Taschengegenstand, wenn du den nicht anlegst, bekommst du den Bonus auch nicht. Das hat Turbine schon sehr gut so geregelt


----------



## Vetaro (15. Juni 2011)

Abgesehen davon dass du natürlich bis zum 27. warten könntest um es dir einfach normal zu kaufen.


----------



## Mr. Vogel (15. Juni 2011)

Sind die eigentlich die Zierwerksteile preorder expklusiv oder wird man die Pferdedecken und die Rüstungsteile auch für Punkte kaufen können?


----------



## Wizzkid (15. Juni 2011)

Mr. schrieb:


> ... wird man die Pferdedecken und die Rüstungsteile auch für Punkte kaufen können?



Turbine sagt Nein, nur für Pre-Order. 
Vielleicht ändern sie auch bis September ihre Meinung, wer weiss das schon.


----------



## Gerondor aus Gondor (21. Juni 2011)

Wie lang hat es bei euch gedauert bis ihr die Pre-Order-Items bekommen habt?
Ich habe bereits am 09.06 vorbestellt...

Oder muss ich noch irgendwas machen?


----------



## dhorwyn (21. Juni 2011)

Doofe Frage, aber kann man es auch gegen Punkte kaufen? Ich hab seit dem Cataclysm-Release nicht mehr viel Lotro gespielt (aus diversen Gründen, aus denen Lotro für mich uninteressanter geworden ist), hab aber n Lifetime (auch umgewandelt auf turbine-account, soweit "uptodate"war ich dann zum Glück schon . Man kann doch auch Moria und Düsterwald per Punkte kaufen soweit ich dass in Erinnerung hab. Mein Punktekonto ist nämlich proppenvoll weil ich die ganzen Monate (immerhin ja gut 7-8) nix gekauft hab, letzten Sommer schon die voraus-Punkte gesammelt hab usw.

Ich will nicht wegen der knapp 40 Tacken rumheulen oder so, aber natürlich wenns n Monat nach Release oder sogar bei Release für Punkte zu haben ist, kann ich natürlich warten.

Daaaamals vor ganz langer Zeit hieß es ja mal dass man eventuell (und das war gaaanz eventuell) man ggf. künftige Erweiterungen auch mit Punkten bezahlen kann. Was natürlich schon absehbar war dass das jetzt nicht so 1:1 kommen wird, natürlich bei Liftetime-Leuten dann echt sogut wie nix mehr reinkommen würd.

Weiter auf die Reise möchte ich mich natürlich so oder so begeben - allerdings halt auch keine 40 Euro verschenken


----------



## Gerondor aus Gondor (21. Juni 2011)

dhorwyn schrieb:


> Doofe Frage, aber kann man es auch gegen Punkte kaufen?



Ja. Die Frage wurde übrigens schon eine Seite vorher beantortet... 

Und jetzt bitte meine beantworten


----------



## Lethos (21. Juni 2011)

Gerondor schrieb:


> Wie lang hat es bei euch gedauert bis ihr die Pre-Order-Items bekommen habt?
> Ich habe bereits am 09.06 vorbestellt...
> 
> Oder muss ich noch irgendwas machen?



Hm, Pre-Order per Kreditkarte bezahlt, eingeloggt, Gegenstände im Inventar...


----------



## Frandibar (21. Juni 2011)

Hab per Click & Buy bezahlt, war auch innerhalb von ein paar Sekunden erledigt, und ich hatte mein Zeugs im Rucksack...


----------



## Knoedel95 (22. August 2011)

kurze frage wieso soll man bei der pre-order adresse angeben (das würde ich gerne nicht tun). Schicken die ienem neben dem code noch ne CD oder so weil sonst wüde ich eine falsche angeben.


----------



## Vetaro (22. August 2011)

Ich würde sehr bezweifeln, dass die dir was zuschicken. Da das digitaler content ist. Und da sie ja wissen, mit welchem account du den gekauft hast, wirste nichtmal einen code kriegen sondern die erweiterung wird einfach funktionieren.  Du kannst da also bestimmt was falsches schreiben.

("vielen dank dass sie in dieser bäckerei brot gekauft haben. Hier haben sie den brot-aktivierungscode-zettel. Bitte nennen sie mir jetzt den code. Danke. Hier ist ihr brot.")


----------



## Knoedel95 (22. August 2011)

Achso stimmt die erweiterung hat sowieso jeder dann aufm pc durchs patchen man muss nur freischalten oder? Also man bekommt da akeinen ärger oder so


----------



## Knoedel95 (22. August 2011)

Weiss jemand ob bei click&buy gebühren anfallen weil sonst würde ich mit einner 10 und einer 25€ paysafecard hinkommen


----------



## Ryosei1990 (22. August 2011)

Knoedel95 schrieb:


> Achso stimmt die erweiterung hat sowieso jeder dann aufm pc durchs patchen man muss nur freischalten oder? Also man bekommt da akeinen ärger oder so



Ich selbst wohne in Ney Jersey mit einer deutschen Adresse und Postleihzahl. Man kann also alles wahllos eingeben, bis auf die EMail Adresse, die sollte schon stimmen^^
Ich habe das Spiel aber auch in Dollar bezahlt.

Zu Click and Buy kann ich dir allerdings nichts sagen.


----------



## Knoedel95 (22. August 2011)

Bekomme ich die 3 zierwerksets bei jedem char ins inventar oder in den kleiderschrank? Hab nähmlich kaum platz im inventar.


----------



## mvposse (22. August 2011)

Knoedel95 schrieb:


> Weiss jemand ob bei click&buy gebühren anfallen weil sonst würde ich mit einner 10 und einer 25€ paysafecard hinkommen



paysafe kannste knicken geht nicht


----------



## Knoedel95 (22. August 2011)

Ähh dumm da ich sie schon gekauft habe ich probiers trozdem mal


----------



## Knoedel95 (22. August 2011)

äh is evtl ne dumme frage aber was geht da denn nicht ? kommt fehlermeldung oder sowas?


----------



## MrBlaki (22. August 2011)

Knoedel95 schrieb:


> alda ficken es geht echt net -.- psc umsonst gekauft




Kannste mir den Code von der PSC gerne geben xD kann sie brauchen lol


----------



## mvposse (22. August 2011)

Knoedel95 schrieb:


> äh is evtl ne dumme frage aber was geht da denn nicht ? kommt fehlermeldung oder sowas?



gib ein guten bekannten die karten und er soll dann mit paypal zahlen


----------



## Ryosei1990 (22. August 2011)

Knoedel95 schrieb:


> *Wegen Wortwahl entfernt*



Einzige möglichkeit die psc einem bekannten geben und er zahlt dann für dich in einer anderen methode, wie schon erwähnt oder aber du löst die karte gegen einen amazon gutschein ein, kannst aber dann halt nicht isengard damit vorbestellen, sondern nur eine GTC erwerben.



Ps: Normal sind doppelposts nicht erlaubt (ja auch dreifachposts hintereinander), zumindest in anderen foren.


----------



## Knoedel95 (22. August 2011)

ja ry für den 3xpost xD nene is alles okay ich bestell isengart einfach aweng später hab bald geb und die psc is in vip investiert auch wenn ich ewig aufs vip werden warte =DD


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. August 2011)

Frage zur Vorbestellung:
Kann ich bedenkenlos die "US"-Version kaufen, also die 49,95$ ausgeben, oder muss ich hier in Deutschland das überteuerte 50€-Paket nehmen?


----------



## Vetaro (29. August 2011)

Die Leute bezahlten hier alle in US-Dollar. Solange du das über deinen account machst, gilt das dingens für dich. Die anderen Leute haben auch ihre Boni die's schon im vorhinein gibt erhalten.


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. August 2011)

Ok, ich habs jetzt für 49,99$ gekauft. Sind ja 15€ weniger als der "normale" Preis


----------

